# What's your average fare?



## London UberExec Driver

I'm wondering what are everyone's average fare?

[look on your dashboard and divide fares by number of trips]

Remember to include your city/type of Uber/minimum fare (for comparison)

Just being nosey..

£17.85 (£14.28 after commission)
London/UberExec/£10


----------



## Chicago-uber

$10-12 in chicago.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

So far $26.54
I'm in Phoenix and operate in the outskirts of the city.
The downside, I sometimes need to wait an hour or even 2 between rides.


----------



## mp775

My average trip is a $13.59 fare, 3.18 miles, lasts 9.5 minutes, and I take home $10.48 (77%).


----------



## London UberExec Driver

Thanks for replies, I'm just curious as London is a dense city so there probably isn't a lot of longer rides, mostly minimums. Also being on UberExec with a higher customer profile (people with a higher level of disposable income) as well as company accounts, there'll be more minimum fares with silly short distances.


----------



## UberComic

$15.07 is my average of 960 trips. I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## UberOCool

$26.89 average of 60 trips. I work in Orange County and strictly weekend nights, mabye 2 weekday/morning fares.


----------



## Swed

I'm about $27 in NJ


----------



## Sydney Uber

$43.38 over 801 jobs of that take 10% GST. Then take a further 20% off that for Uber commissions about $30.37 before running costs.

That average is sneaking up since the minimum fare was increased from $15 to $25 to make way for UberX.


----------



## Nautilis

Here's a screenshot of my Sherpa report showing the last 5 months. My average fare is dropping each month this summer. I'm in Boston. (over 700 trips)


----------



## SunSmith

$13.94 in 798 rides in Seattle. But that includes before the fares went down, so likely is 20% or so less now.


----------



## yoo

Orlando_Driver said:


> 30.00 in Orlando, I just work the resort areas. 95% airport runs. Also a lot of downtime in between rides. I have been ticketed and towed in the city limits. Uber paid the fines and my downtime but still a big hassle I can live without.


How and why did you get towed and ticketed? Airport run?


----------



## cybertec69

mp775 said:


> My average trip is a $13.59 fare, 3.18 miles, lasts 9.5 minutes, and I take home $10.48 (77%).


You know you really do not take home 77%, have you figured in your insurance costs, yearly registration costs and inspection costs, car payment costs, maintenance costs, fuel costs "I hope you save all your fuel receipts", and at the end of the year you will receive a 1099 for that 77% you got from Uber, which means the tax man wants some of that $, in NYC an UberX car operating cost can run from $80-$100 a day which includes, fuel, commercial insurance, registration, car payment and maintenance costs. At the end of the day you are cleaning from 45%-50% of what Uber pays you. We UberX partners in NYC are getting hammered with those recent 20% cuts "from $12 initial fare to $8", fares where low before, now it's not even feasible to put your car on the road.
Here is an article which shares a bit more light to the truth what an UberX driver makes working 80 hours a week. http://valleywag.gawker.com/beautiful-illusions-the-economics-of-uberx-1589509520


----------



## Yuri Lygotme

$26.27 in Orlando for average trip of 13.27 miles, average duration 22 minutes


----------



## mp775

cybertec69 said:


> You know you really do not take home 77%, have you figured in your insurance costs, yearly registration costs and inspection costs, car payment costs, maintenance costs, fuel costs "I hope you save all your fuel receipts", and at the end of the year you will receive a 1099 for that 77% you got from Uber, which means the tax man wants some of that $, in NYC an UberX car operating cost can run from $80-$100 a day which includes, fuel, commercial insurance, registration, car payment and maintenance costs. At the end of the day you are cleaning from 45%-50% of what Uber pays you. We UberX partners in NYC are getting hammered with those recent 20% cuts "from $12 initial fare to $8", fares where low before, now it's not even feasible to put your car on the road.
> Here is an article which shares a bit more light to the truth what an UberX driver makes working 80 hours a week. http://valleywag.gawker.com/beautiful-illusions-the-economics-of-uberx-1589509520


By "take home" I mean what's on the check, before taxes and expenses. Other costs vary by individual, so that's probably the best metric for comparison purposes. My insurance, registration, and inspection are fixed costs I would have with or without Uber, I don't have a car payment, and I'm not in a market where I have to carry my own commercial insurance. I've had deductions that exceeded my tax liability for the past several years, so I'm not particularly worried about income tax beyond the 15ish% SE tax.


----------



## GearJammer

This analysis is meaningless unless you are computing your hourly earnings and expenses, ie, dwell time and or empty miles.


----------



## mp775

I think there's value in analyzing what a "typical" ride is by market.


----------



## Bill Feit

I am seeing the decline also. Here is my screen shot. Only 366 trips now and limited data:


----------



## LAuberX

$13.30 gross fare average.


----------



## cybertec69

mp775 said:


> By "take home" I mean what's on the check, before taxes and expenses. Other costs vary by individual, so that's probably the best metric for comparison purposes. My insurance, registration, and inspection are fixed costs I would have with or without Uber, I don't have a car payment, and I'm not in a market where I have to carry my own commercial insurance. I've had deductions that exceeded my tax liability for the past several years, so I'm not particularly worried about income tax beyond the 15ish% SE tax.


Apparently you are not operating in nyc, where those fixed costs that you would have anyway do not relate here in nyc, operating a taxi in nyc requires commercial insurance "No Progressive or the like" , commercial registration and commercial TLC license plates, FHV TLC issued license , you can not use the family or mommy's car to dispatch and transport people for business purposes, and only the registered owner can operate the car. So your fixed costs thinking does not apply here. As no one here in nyc goes and gets his car insured to drive a taxi, I also have the family car "Allstate insurance" , and that is the family car with regular insurance that can not be used for FHV or Taxi purposes.


----------



## Droosk

I've got $12.62 net average (After safe ride and 20% Uber cut). I stay fairly consistent as shown below. Roughly 6 weeks of data.


----------



## Foxer

I run on X and XL so it's hard to say. X- maybe about $10, and XL... Maybe around $18?


----------



## VSSteve

9 days 137 rides avg fare $11.50
After Taxes and Fuel Costs $ $8.01
After Taxes and All Operating Costs: $5.51

Avg 1.79 Trips per hour logged in to driver mode.

Lyft only in Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## CONDIA

US30.89 gross
Last 10 trips
UberX
Providence, Rhode Island. USA


----------



## duggles

VSSteve said:


> 9 days 137 rides avg fare $11.50
> After Taxes and Fuel Costs $ $8.01
> After Taxes and All Operating Costs: $5.51
> 
> Avg 1.79 Trips per hour logged in to driver mode.
> 
> Lyft only in Pittsburgh, PA
> View attachment 1708


Um, can I have a blank version of this doc to use for my own personal? I keep records. But yours is even better.


----------



## VSSteve

duggles said:


> Um, can I have a blank version of this doc to use for my own personal? I keep records. But you're is even better.


Sure PM me your email address. I use Numbers for Mac... but I can export it as an excel file as well.

You will need to change a few parameters to fit your exact needs.

For example:
My fuel cost is based on my car averaging from my home - lyfting - and back to my home at 24MPG. My Saab requires premium fuel. 
So you would need to change the parameters of fuel cost per gallon/mpg = fuel cost per mile. This is expressed formulaically as (B2 / 24)*3.8
Cost for maintenance and depreciation will be different.. My total cost of operating (including fuel) is .38 per mile. (B2*.38)


----------



## VSSteve

Actually to get even more accurate and precise I could add 2 columns - Fuel Price per gallon and MPG - Then each day one would update what they got in MPG and what they paid for fuel.


----------



## KeJorn

London UberExec Driver said:


> I'm wondering what are everyone's average fare?











Thus far...


----------



## duggles

YTD gross average fare is $14.49 over 450 fares since end of June. Part-timer.


----------



## CatnipHigh

$10.91 avg. I'm in Los Angeles.


----------



## J.J. Smith

After 2065 trips in Washington DC area:
net fare $10.78
avg miles 5.7
avg minutes 16.6


----------



## mp775

cybertec69 said:


> Apparently you are not operating in nyc


No; like most of the UberX drivers here, I'm not. It doesn't apply to UberBlack or UberTaxi, either.


----------



## Mazda3

My average is $12.57 a trip over 837 trips. The fare average has stayed pretty steady in Indianapolis.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

About $40 gross. But my numbers are skewed by an $800 run and a couple runs from OC to LA for $180-200 each. 

Averaging less than one ride per hour.


----------



## UberXking

cybertec69 said:


> Apparently you are not operating in nyc, where those fixed costs that you would have anyway do not relate here in nyc, operating a taxi in nyc requires commercial insurance "No Progressive or the like" , commercial registration and commercial TLC license plates, FHV TLC issued license , you can not use the family or mommy's car to dispatch and transport people for business purposes, and only the registered owner can operate the car. So your fixed costs thinking does not apply here. As no one here in nyc goes and gets his car insured to drive a taxi, I also have the family car "Allstate insurance" , and that is the family car with regular insurance that can not be used for FHV or Taxi purposes.


So, you charge nearly 3 times more per mile than LA and your customers are "real"


----------



## UberXking

AMBUDRIVER03 said:


> About $40 gross. But my numbers are skewed by an $800 run and a couple runs from OC to LA for $180-200 each.
> 
> Averaging less than one ride per hour.


Attach some proof ! I'll bet you are more than slightly exaggerating. 
UberXking over 3500 fares my average fair is slightly rising despite Uber's attempts to give our services and cars away for free


----------



## Showa50

X in LA


----------



## Curtis Lee

$10-12 on average in HONOLULU, shorter rides most of the time with exception of rides to airport and farther.


----------



## neilmilson

9km about RMB30,Shenzhen China with promo codes


----------



## cocook1979

With over 2100 trips my average is around $10. When I first started is was about $14. After 8 months and two price cuts. My average is $6 for the last month. Austin, Tx


----------



## Bill Feit

Mazda3 said:


> My average is $12.57 a trip over 837 trips. The fare average has stayed pretty steady in Indianapolis.
> 
> View attachment 1793


Love that Sherpashare data...does not lie!! Everyone needs to try it rather than guessing at these statistics.


----------



## cybertec69

Bill Feit said:


> Love that Sherpashare data...does not lie!! Everyone needs to try it rather than guessing at these statistics.


So you are making about $8 a trip and destroying your car, genius.


----------



## cocook1979

$6 a trip here....20-30 trips a day though...


----------



## LAuberX

the more interesting fact is just looking back to one year ago, what drivers grossed per fare average.... compared to today.

not good.


----------



## duggles

LAuberX said:


> the more interesting fact is just looking back to one year ago, what drivers grossed per fare average.... compared to today.
> 
> not good.


Yet so many still drive. Tis the reason they can lower the rates.


----------



## LosYanquis

LAuberX said:


> the more interesting fact is just looking back to one year ago, what drivers grossed per fare average.... compared to today.
> 
> not good.


The other thing I noticed was the sherpa dashboard was much better last year than now, I am not able to get the views that people had screenshotted from last year.


----------



## Bill Feit

LosYanquis said:


> The other thing I noticed was the sherpa dashboard was much better last year than now, I am not able to get the views that people had screenshotted from last year.


Hi, I am sending your post to a top Sherpa Official..maybe he will comment and if so I will get to you. Thanks for the input..I actually think Sherpa is better than last year so not sure what is going on in your case!


----------



## cybertec69

So after your cars depreciation, you are actually losing money, geniuses.


----------



## DWL

Mime is $7 a fare. I've had 17 fares tonight. Do you know they only pay 20 cents on the minute?


----------



## cybertec69

Like I have been saying, the only one making money is Uber, do you actually think you are making any money, if you think you are I suggest a few business courses for you. 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/whit...-68-of-revenue-to-expenses.26110/#post-344639


----------

